# فاديا بزي 12 يسوع بالحب اكبر - ترنيمتين من الألبوم بجودة عالية وعلي اكتر من سيرفر



## MenaNarmar (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ترنيمتين من البوم
 فاديا بزي
 vol.12
 البوم رقم 12
 *يسوع بالحب أكبر*
 علي 14 سيرفر مختلف ..

 بجودة

 320CDQ 


 CD COVER








 ـــــــــــــــــــ

 *اختر سيرفر واحد للتحميل ,*







 Media Fire
 http://www.ch-link.net/9175

 HotFile
 http://www.ch-link.net/9176

 Depostfiles
 http://www.ch-link.net/9177

 MegaUPload
 http://www.ch-link.net/9178

 File Serv
 http://www.ch-link.net/9179

 Easyshare
 http://www.ch-link.net/9180

 FileSonic
 http://www.ch-link.net/9181

 MegaShare
 http://www.ch-link.net/9182

 ZiDDU
 http://www.ch-link.net/9183

 RapidShare
 http://www.ch-link.net/9184

 FileFactory
 http://www.ch-link.net/9185

 X7.TO
 http://www.ch-link.net/9186

 Sendspace
 http://www.ch-link.net/9187

 Zshare
 http://www.ch-link.net/9188
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسى ليك يا مينا
جارى التحميل....
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## MenaNarmar (19 نوفمبر 2010)

Thank you
Bent el3dra
God Bless You​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ترنيمة يسوع بحبك من الالبوم القادم لفاديا بزى يسوع بالحب​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*روووووووووووووووعة بجد
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## MenaNarmar (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> ترنيمة يسوع بحبك من الالبوم القادم لفاديا بزى يسوع بالحب​


اقرا الموضوع كويس  ترنيمتين جداد مش ترنيمة , 
ربنا يباركك ..


abotarbo قال:


> *روووووووووووووووعة بجد
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> *​


ربنا يخليك ياجميل 

صلوا من اجلي ,:94:


----------



## ayman adwar (20 نوفمبر 2010)

Thank you
Bent el3dra
God Bless You


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

menanarmar قال:


> اقرا الموضوع كويس  ترنيمتين جداد مش ترنيمة ,
> ربنا يباركك ..




*سوري مخدتش بالي انهم اتنين
وجار التحميل​*


----------



## elamer1000 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الف شكر*


*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## tyty (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*ترنيمتين من الالبوم القادم لفاديا بزى يسوع بالحب أكبر*

ترنيمتين من الالبوم القادم لفاديا بزى يسوع بالحب أكبر 12 حصرياً و قبل أي حد تاني 





†††††††††††††




† بـــــســــم الأب والأبــــن والروح الـقـدس الإلــه الواحـد †


آمـــــــــــــــــــــيـ ــــــــــــــــن




حصــــريــــــــاً




و قبل أي حد تاني و كدا يبقي لينا السبق


















من الالبوم القادم




لـــ (فاديا بزى)


البوم

يسوع بالحب اكبر 12



ترنيمتين روعة روعة روعة



بجد لازم تسمعوهم


†يسوع بحبك†
http://www.4shared.com/audio/UpVk_UCP/Fadia_Bazzi_12_-_yaso3_ba7bk.html



†الحب اللى عمره†
http://www.4shared.com/audio/noaj9u8i/El7ob_ali_3mro_Fadia_Bazzy.html


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

تم الدمج للتكرار
شكرا لتعبكم
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## منصور بشرى (3 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا .. وربنا يباركك


----------



## بنت يهوه (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*ترنيمتين من شريط يسوع بالحب اكبر لفاديا الجديد*


بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد
امين
اول حاجة ملحوظة
انا بحثت فى المنتدى عن الموضوع مشابه و ما لقيتش 
فياريت لو كان موضوع مكرر سامحونى
نرجع لموضوعنا
الالبوم هو رقم 12 لفاديا بزى اسمه يسوع بالحب اكبر 
ومعايا النهارده ترنيمتين منه 
اللينك اهوه​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/WoFahnEl/fadea.html​ 

او​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I3O0H61B​ 

يا رب ينول اعجابكم










​​ ​


----------



## بايبل333 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ترنيمتين من شريط يسوع بالحب اكبر لفاديا الجديد*

مررررررررررررررررررسى على الترنيمة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 ديسمبر 2010)

تم الدمج للتكرار
سلام ونعمة
​


----------



## QUIET GIRL (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*مرسي خالص*
*جاري التحميل *
*الرب يبارك جهودك *


----------

